# What are my options for ConnectedDrive?



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm new to coding on the F-chassis, so bear with me and I apologize if this has been asked before, but I've searched high and low for someone that has the same question to no avail. Here are the relevant options I currently have: 609, 615, 639, 6AA, 6AB, 6FL, 6UH, 6VC... My original and current I-level according to ISTA/D is F010-10-09-522.

I know BMW Assist has been/is being discontinued, which is fine I guess. I've never had a ConnectedDrive menu option, only BMW Assist. Is this normal? 

I just got ISTA/P 3.56.3 but haven't even attempted to install it yet. I'm familiar with E-SYS but for some reason ISTA/P seems scarier.

It's my understanding that my current I-level is old enough that 6NR shouldn't require an FSC code, so don't necessarily want to upgrade if I don't have to.

Ultimately I want 6NR and basic Internet to work (news/weather/etc.), but I've read if you code out 639 (BMW Assist w/ Bluetooth), you also lose Bluetooth. I've also read that you have to recode the VIN on the Combox to another car, and the CIC to yet another, etc. etc. I'd just like someone to tell me my options, there seems to be tons of conflicting information, and before I pay $450+ to someone else, I'd like to try this myself. 

Oh -- it's a US-market car. That has been a recurring issue for the last several hours. I'm reading things written by and for people in other markets.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Asked and Answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9940205&postcount=318


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you, Shawn. I appreciate your advice.

Before I go for a full integration level upgrade, I've emailed a family friend who is BMW NA executive, as well as the team at ConnectedDrive, the Chairman, and my SA. Hopefully we can work out some sort of deal to allow me the suite of CD services, even if I have to pay. I just want to _prove_ early-build cars are capable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BkeRX said:


> Thank you, Shawn. I appreciate your advice.
> 
> Before I go for a full integration level upgrade, I've emailed a family friend who is BMW NA executive, as well as the team at ConnectedDrive, the Chairman, and my SA. Hopefully we can work out some sort of deal to allow me the suite of CD services, even if I have to pay. I just want to _prove_ early-build cars are capable.


I am almost certain this is not possible. Although 6VC Combox was introduced in 0910 Production, BMW Apps was not rolled out to 0311 Production. Since you have I-Step F010-10-09-522, which is 39.3, you will need to update to at least 41.0 to have CIC firmware with Connected Drive, and anything beyond 41.2 additionally requires a 9C FSC Enabling Code.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

Got a voicemail form Willisch's secretary Tuesday. She want's the "discuss" something. I called backed and left another voicemail, as well as emailed my Contact at Corporate. We'll see where it take us, but it never hurts to ask. Especially when you throw in threats like "I'll just trade/total this 535 out and get a Benz."


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

BkeRX said:


> Got a voicemail form Willisch's secretary Tuesday. She want's the "discuss" something. I called backed and left another voicemail, as well as emailed my Contact at Corporate. We'll see where it take us, but it never hurts to ask. Especially when you throw in threats like "I'll just trade/total this 535 out and get a Benz."


I recommend to have the software of the car updated at the dealer. I'm not sure how it works in the US but in Europe, you can have it done for 100 Euro.

The next step is to convince you contact to activate the Combox telematics and possible have it replaced under the current Assist upgrade.
If your contact has influence within BMW he can have ARTTI added to your ConnectedDrive subscription.

If you get this all done, you will be able to buy and activate ConnectedDrive services.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

Just heard back from BMW NA. There *is* a retrofit available now. Customer pay (of course). The new combox is ~$400-500, and installation time is approximately 1.5-2 hours. The ConnectedDrive subscription is $199/year. They're reaching out to the ConnectedDrive people, who will then contact my dealer to go over the logistics with them, and will then reach out to me to schedule installation. Now I'm wondering if they are upgrading just the combox or are retrofitting NBT with the integrated TCU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BkeRX said:


> Just heard back from BMW NA. There *is* a retrofit available now. Customer pay (of course). The new combox is ~$400-500, and installation time is approximately 1.5-2 hours. The ConnectedDrive subscription is $199/year. They're reaching out to the ConnectedDrive people, who will then contact my dealer to go over the logistics with them, and will then reach out to me to schedule installation. Now I'm wondering if they are upgrading just the combox or are retrofitting NBT with the integrated TCU.


4G Combox only. BMW AG will never put NBT in CIC car.


----------



## sparrky (Sep 3, 2012)

Really, the internet and Connectedrive in the BMW F10 is a waste. The apps are clunky and worthless.

You're better sticking with an iPhone or Android and letting someone else drive. I have found fiddling with the the odd requirements in setting up and limitations you have in accessing that I am more frustrated that I have it.



BkeRX said:


> Ultimately I want 6NR and basic Internet to work (news/weather/etc.), but I've read if you code out 639 (BMW Assist w/ Bluetooth), you also lose Bluetooth. I've also read that you have to recode the VIN on the Combox to another car, and the CIC to yet another, etc. etc. I'd just like someone to tell me my options, there seems to be tons of conflicting information, and before I pay $450+ to someone else, I'd like to try this myself.
> 
> Oh -- it's a US-market car. That has been a recurring issue for the last several hours. I'm reading things written by and for people in other markets.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 4G Combox only. BMW AG will never put NBT in CIC car.


Damn. One could wish though.

EDIT: I am, though, delighted I was able to convince them to give me the retrofit despite the car not having a BMW Assist subscription since at least October 2014. So BMW will take care of you, if you are persistent and throw money at them.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

sparrky said:


> Really, the internet and Connectedrive in the BMW F10 is a waste. The apps are clunky and worthless.
> 
> You're better sticking with an iPhone or Android and letting someone else drive. I have found fiddling with the the odd requirements in setting up and limitations you have in accessing that I am more frustrated that I have it.


Honestly, I'm in agreement with you, based on what Shawn has said and the experience of others. I can't explain my fixation with it. I know it's stupid. I know it's an incredible waste of resources. I know all of this, but I still _want_ it. I think it's because I never got a chance to use it before it was discontinued. If I was smart I'd use the money towards therapy.


----------



## sparrky (Sep 3, 2012)

No, I get it. 

Back in 2012, I purchased an X5 off the lot, because it had the 3rd row seat that I really wanted and had a good incentive at the time. After a few weeks and browsing the 'fest forum, I read of people discussing Connected/Office, etc and felt left out. It drove me nuts and I looked for options to replace the Combox, etc, just like you're looking at. So I know what you're thinking.

Today, I have Connected/Office; and, well, you know what my comments are.

Good luck in your upgrade!


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

sparrky said:


> No, I get it.
> 
> Back in 2012, I purchased an X5 off the lot, because it had the 3rd row seat that I really wanted and had a good incentive at the time. After a few weeks and browsing the 'fest forum, I read of people discussing Connected/Office, etc and felt left out. It drove me nuts and I looked for options to replace the Combox, etc, just like you're looking at. So I know what you're thinking.
> 
> ...


Thanks. We'll see I guess. Last week when she first called she offered dealer credit towards a car with NBT, I politely declined because I don't really care for the LCI 5-series. She said she'd do some more research and ask around at Corporate to see what could be done. I guess they're just exempting me from the requirement that I have an active Assist subscription. Which is nice of them, I guess.

I changed the VO in e-sys weeks ago trying to get 6NR to work. Should I delete 6NR and 6AK out before I take it in? It didn't do anything (obviously) since my I-level is so old. I know I'll have to recode everything once I get it back, but maybe now stuff will work (like sport display) with the latest integration level.

As for Office/enhanced BT - yeah, I actually use it a good bit. Not having to check my phone for texts is awesome. Just wish I could dictate a reply.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BkeRX said:


> ...I changed the VO in e-sys weeks ago trying to get 6NR to work. Should I delete 6NR and 6AK out before I take it in? It didn't do anything (obviously) since my I-level is so old...


CIC can have only 6NR and NBT can have either 6NR or 6AK, but not both. For BMW Apps / Connected Drive Retrofit, you need a 9C FSC Code Imported and Activated and 6NR Coding.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> CIC can have only 6NR and NBT can have either 6NR or 6AK, but not both. For BMW Apps / Connected Drive Retrofit, you need a 9C FSC Code Imported and Activated and 6NR Coding.


No, I know about needing an FSC for 6NR after 42. My question was should I basically restore the original VO since the dealer is going to be reprogramming modules? I added 6AK and 6NR, validated it without issue, and wrote it to the car without issue. The car just doesn't know what it is I guess so is ignoring it. As you said before, 6NR wasn't available until 3/11 and a later I-step. My car has a 10/10 build date.

I just worry the dealer will look at the VO in ISTA and see that it doesn't match the central database and give me hell about it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BkeRX said:


> No, I know about needing an FSC for 6NR after 42. My question was should I basically restore the original VO since the dealer is going to be reprogramming modules? I added 6AK and 6NR, validated it without issue, and wrote it to the car without issue. The car just doesn't know what it is I guess so is ignoring it. As you said before, 6NR wasn't available until 3/11 and a later I-step. My car has a 10/10 build date.
> 
> I just worry the dealer will look at the VO in ISTA and see that it doesn't match the central database and give me hell about it.


Yes! Do not send car to dealership with modified FA with 6NR and or 6AK. ISTA/P will reject it.


----------



## BkeRX (Nov 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes! Do not send car to dealership with modified FA with 6NR and or 6AK. ISTA/P will reject it.


Lol THANK YOU! That's what my concern was. I'll rewrite the original before I go in.


----------

